# new from jersey



## jmcnutty (Nov 5, 2010)

hows it going every one. new to this forum and so far it looks pretty good. 
Im 6 ft 4 and 245 at 16% bf at the moment.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jmcnutty* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## jimmyc4511 (Nov 6, 2010)

Im just getting started too...im in ohio having a hard time finding gear. you have any luck? any legit sites


----------



## aussie1 (Nov 6, 2010)

yiieah new jyewsay


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------

